# H: Dark Angels, Ultramarines OOP, Space Wolves, Chaos Spawn



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

I'm currently trying to raise some funds for a Thunderhawk Gunship. I'm nearly there, but in order to raise the last of the dollars I'm selling off a few of my more beloved Pro-painted items on eBay:

First up, Captain Balial, Master of the Deathwing:
View attachment 11270

View attachment 11271


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....82500&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Next is the rare OOP Ultramarines Captain Sicarius from Madusa V Campaign:
View attachment 11272


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....81310&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Then I have a lovingly converted Chaos Spawn:
View attachment 11273

View attachment 11274


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....83095&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

And finally, a Space Wolves Wolf Guard Leader:
View attachment 11275


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....83667&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

If you're interested, have any queries or questions, or want to see more pics, PM me. 

Many thanks for looking

Rev


----------

